# New guy new project



## ItsADucati2012 (Dec 26, 2012)

Hey Guys, 

Im very happy I found this Forum So excited to be on here. 
I have seen some incredible homes with some amazing home rooms on here . 
And I feel that now is a good time to start my Project
I have a basement/finished sort of ..the panels are driving me nuts. 
I cant stand to look at these ugly panels anymore. 

I can do the work no problem. I just need some Ideas. 
The room which is "finished side" is 12ft10in for W and L is 25ft

the problem is I have a fireplace and so thats where I would put the TV but thats a no go. 

I have some PICS of the room Let me know what you guys think. 
I was going to extend the room out a bit to the other side of the basement, since Its just panels up and remove the wall studs which do not carry any load. Was thinking to build up a stage so I can raise the Screen Height by at least a foot or 2.

Let see If I can post some pics of this room. 

Here is what Im working with.( also I would like to add new struff to this project as well such as wall speakers)

65 in Mitsubishi WD-65838 HDTV

Definitive Technology
2- of Pro 800 Front speakers
4- of Pro 600 surround speakers
1 -Pro 800 Subwoofer 
1- Pro 600 Subwoofer
2- Pro 600 Center Speakers
DENON AVR- 1709


Please share your knowledge and ideas I know theres tons of help on this forum. 
thanks! :bigsmile:


----------



## ItsADucati2012 (Dec 26, 2012)

:huh:why is it so hard to upload pics!?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

You have seven posts so that shouldn't be an issue.
Are you getting any error messages?


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

Have you thought about a motorized retractable screen in front of the fireplace? Kinda pricey, tho.


----------



## ItsADucati2012 (Dec 26, 2012)

that sounds Awesome- BUT what do I do with my old TV haha? Also my "basement" Ceiling is 7.5 FT
Its not really a basement though because I have a 4 level SPLIT home.


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Any luck on those pics?


----------



## ItsADucati2012 (Dec 26, 2012)

I was thinkin about putting this carpet down. What do you think?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

That's not a bad looking carpet. Is it darker than the picture suggests?


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I saw that carpet here in WI as well - or something very close to it. I liked how it looked - but my wife liked the darker gray so you can guess which one we ended up with.....


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Here are some pictures of the current possible setups for ItsADucati2012. 

His main questions concern where to set things up and what changes would you recommend.



> I have a basement/finished sort of ..the panels are driving me nuts.
> I cant stand to look at these ugly panels anymore.
> 
> I can do the work no problem. I just need some Ideas.
> ...


----------



## ItsADucati2012 (Dec 26, 2012)

Its found on cinemashop.com i forgot the name of it but that is a great website they have tons of carpets im going to check some out today ill take some pics at the store.

Another thing, What can i do to fix the corner slabs which are broken off the edge of the french drain.?


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

ItsADucati2012 said:


> Another thing, What can i do to fix the corner slabs which are broken off the edge of the french drain.?
> 
> View attachment 39826
> 
> ...


What is a french drain? I am unfamiliar with the term.


----------



## ItsADucati2012 (Dec 26, 2012)

http://basementdoc.com/waterproofing/french-drains/

So this is where I'm at now. I need your help with my window framing


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

What is the issue you are having with the window framing?


----------

